# Bergwerk - Offene Fragen - Support



## Nomercy (1. März 2004)

Hallo Bergwerk & BW-Biker!

Leider verschwindet immer wieder Interessantes, mehr oder weniger unbeantwortet in der Tiefe dieses Forums. Wer offene Fragen an Bergwerk hat, die in einem Thema schon aufgeworfen - aber nicht beantwortet wurden, der kann sich hier äußern und somit die Qualität des Bergwerk-Supports reflektieren.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. März 2004)

Meine Umwerfer Frage wäre z.B. noch zu klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (1. März 2004)

Wann kommen die Goodies? Wir warten seit Monaten ...


----------



## AnthonyXIV (3. März 2004)

Hi @ all, 

na 2 Wochen der Krankheit widme ich mich wieder verstärkt den brennenden Fragen des Forums...

....es wird alles gut!   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahemnbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Netzwerker (3. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> na 2 Wochen der Krankheit widme ich mich wieder verstärkt den brennenden Fragen des Forums...
> 
> ...



Ach Toni, wenn es nur die 2 Wochen gewesen wäre. Aber egal, macht es ein bißchen besser als bisher. Ich denke die Leute hier sind die Basis von Bergwerk, oder etwa nicht?.

Und übrigends heißt es Rahmenbau nicht Rahemnbau,   

CU


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. März 2004)

Netzwerker schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Toni, wenn es nur die 2 Wochen gewesen wäre. Aber egal, macht es ein bißchen besser als bisher. Ich denke die Leute hier sind die Basis von Bergwerk, oder etwa nicht?.
> 
> Und übrigends heißt es Rahmenbau nicht Rahemnbau,
> 
> CU



Es heißt übrigends auch "übrigens"!


----------



## Nomercy (3. März 2004)

Hallo Anthony, 

zunächst erst einmal alles Gute zur Genesung. Ganz klar, Du kannst nicht ständig unsere hungrigen Mäuler stopfen, aber in letzter Zeit war seitens Bergwerk wirklich Ebbe hier im Forum. 

Warum bist Du eigentlich letztlich so alleine hier?

Gab es nicht auch noch *HTX* und *rAdrenalin*, die beiden Praktikanten, welche Mitarbeit im Forum gelobten. Außerdem steht geschrieben: "Forum von Bergwerk Bikes. Es wird betreut von *Toni Nachbauer* (Marketing) *und* *Stefan Lichtner* (Vertrieb/Service/Reklamation), beide Mitarbeiter von Bergwerk."

Gruß
Nomercy

Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt ....

------------
P.S. Nirgends (oder heißt es jetzt "nirgens" ) lernt und/oder wiederholt man so viel Nützliches, wie hier im Forum.
 sie winkt - sie winkte - sie hat gewunken.
 er blinkt - er blinkte - er hat geblunken.
------------


----------



## Brägel (3. März 2004)

vorsicht: off topic

schwarzspecht, warum müssen 85 mm Federweg reichen  oder hast du´s nicht so gemeint  

unforgettable Brägel


----------



## bluesky (4. März 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> vorsicht: off topic
> 
> schwarzspecht, warum müssen 85 mm Federweg reichen  oder hast du´s nicht so gemeint
> 
> unforgettable Brägel



der liebe woodpecker hat ne 105mm mz die aber nur 85 mm machen will und sich trotz vieler netter kinoeinladungen und abendessen bei kerzenschein nicht zu mehr überreden lassen wollte


----------



## Brägel (4. März 2004)

hab auch noch ne eigentlich ganz einfache Frage offen:

Passt der Fat Albert in einen aktuellen Faunus Hinterbau bzw. geht er am Umwerfer vorbei?

Das müsst iht doch wissen


----------



## Faunus (4. März 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch noch ne eigentlich ganz einfache Frage offen:
> 
> Passt der Fat Albert in einen aktuellen Faunus Hinterbau bzw. geht er am Umwerfer vorbei?
> 
> Das müsst iht doch wissen



Das weiß ich. Es passt. Bin letztes Jahr den Fat Albert ne Zeit lang hinten gefahren. Allerdings ist der Reifen so hoch, daß er bei vollständigem Einfedern an das Sitzrohr anstösst. Ich hab irgendwann hinten auf den BlackJack 2,25 gewechselt, der stösst nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (4. März 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich. Es passt. Bin letztes Jahr den Fat Albert ne Zeit lang hinten gefahren. Allerdings ist der Reifen so hoch, daß er bei vollständigem Einfedern an das Sitzrohr anstösst. Ich hab irgendwann hinten auf den BlackJack 2,25 gewechselt, der stösst nicht an.




prima, danke. Bei welcher Dämpferstellung, 120 oder 135 stieß der Reifen denn bei dir an? Ich will eh bloß 120 mm fahren. Habe gehört, dass da Problem bei 120 mm nicht auftritt.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. März 2004)

@ nomercy, 

klar sind hier noch andere.... Herr Stefan Lichtner ist ist eine Koryphäe was Parts und Technik angeht. Dieser wird von mir immer um Rat gefragt.   
Gevatter rAdrenalin ist mit einem Projekt beschäftigt, bei dem ich ihn ungern stören will (Eigennutz). Er konzipiert ein Liegerad mit Kipptechnik. Bald hier zu lesen....
Jetzt kommt ja der Frühling und somit auch die Bikes in die Shops.. 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (4. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Er konzipiert ein Liegerad mit Kipptechnik.
> 
> AnthonyXIV



Kipptechnik gibts schon, wenn ich aufhöre zu treten kippt das Rad irgendwann um


----------



## RiSC (5. März 2004)

offene frage .. wann bekomme ich (mein haendler) den vorbau und lenker (in meiner wunschfarbe, matt schwarz und ohne aufschrift) geliefert?  .... (weiss ja das der pulver beschichter viel um die ohren hat .. aber ich warte nun schon seit ende 03 darauf (ein vorbau kam ja im januar, aber leider in der falschen laenge!)) : / <verzeifel>


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. März 2004)

Fahre zur Zeit ein BERGWERK Faunus LSD, möchte nun 2005 auf einém neuen Bike sitzen.
Im Focus ein Scott RC-20 oder Rotwild RCC 1.0.
Kommt von Bergwerk (Euch) was neues in dem Bereich ??
Möchte eigentlich bei einem BERGWERK bleiben.


----------



## King-Steve (18. April 2004)

Hi an alle Bergwerker,

mein Problem mit den eingeklebten Lagerschalen beim Moonraker ( vom 27.02.04) wurde auch nie beantwortet. Habe direkt an Bergwerk und hier im Forum gefragt, hätte mich über eine Reaktion von Berkwerk mal gefreut. (schade nichts passiert)  

In hoffnung auf eine Antwort

Bergwerker Steve 

PS. Ist schon ein geiles Rad, nur bei Problemen fühle ich mich einwenig verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (15. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht es aus? Hatte im Oktober ein Custom-Pathfinder bei Charly konzipiert. Eigentlich würde ich gerne mein angezahltes Bike in Empfang nehmen. Auch jetzt noch, auch für den alten Preis. Ich stehe halt auf Bergwerk. Charly sagt, es dauert noch bis Ende Januar, bis wir wieder mehr wissen. Kannst Du mit etwas Klarheit helfen?
   Gruß, Nomercy
   P.S.: Ich wende mich bewußt nicht über Telefon oder Mail, sondern über das Supportforum an Dich.


----------



## maaatin (17. Januar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus? Hatte im Oktober ein Custom-Pathfinder bei Charly konzipiert. Eigentlich würde ich gerne mein angezahltes Bike in Empfang nehmen. Auch jetzt noch, auch für den alten Preis. Ich stehe halt auf Bergwerk. Charly sagt, es dauert noch bis Ende Januar, bis wir wieder mehr wissen. Kannst Du mit etwas Klarheit helfen?
> Gruß, Nomercy
> P.S.: Ich wende mich bewußt nicht über Telefon oder Mail, sondern über das Supportforum an Dich.



@Nomercy: Mein Beileid! Aber was soll die ewige Warterei und dann auch noch unter diesen Umständen ("Direktvertrieb"...). Laß Dir Deine Anzahlung zurückgeben und kauf was anderes... so toll kann doch ein bestimmtes MTB gar nicht sein, daß man sich als Kunde fast zum Affen macht.


----------



## Nomercy (17. Januar 2005)

@maaatin: Hätte es schon ganz gerne, das Pfadfinder von Bergwerk. Aber Du hast recht, nicht um jeden Preis. Inzwischen nehme ich es mit der Marke gelassener. Direktvertrieb gibts ja überall. Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## maaatin (18. Januar 2005)

Dann soll es wohl auch klappen mit Deinem Wunsch! Ein Enduro bike ist das beste was es gibt - du wirst Dich noch freuen!


----------



## carloz (18. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

durfte schon jemand hier das Speci Enduro Expert FSR testen ?
Kam ja in der MB gut weg 
Würd mich ma interessiern.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## lexle (18. Januar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> durfte schon jemand hier das Speci Enduro Expert FSR testen ?
> Kam ja in der MB gut weg
> ...



Hab ein Enduro Sworks

Genialst.. so was haste noch net gefahren


----------



## maaatin (20. Januar 2005)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll es wohl auch klappen mit Deinem Wunsch! Ein Enduro bike ist das beste was es gibt - du wirst Dich noch freuen!



Zur Klarstellung: Ich wollte keine Werbung für Specialized Räder machen, sondern ich habe die Bike-Kategorie [CC, DH, 4X,...]  "Enduro" gemeint.


----------

